# [SOLVED] jak emergowac jajko 2.6.3 ??

## pkrzykowski

Jak w temacie...

jestem nOOb jesli chodzi o Gentoo   :Embarassed: 

Wiec bede wam czasem zawracal glowe glupotami...

PawelLast edited by pkrzykowski on Sun Feb 22, 2004 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fallow

najlepiej  sobie zaktualizowac  drzewko portage , przez emerge sync  , a nastepnie wybrac np,  gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1 z gentoo-dev-sources z grupy sys-kernel

"emerge gentoo-dev-sources" i masz gotowe zrodla 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 do kompilacji  :Smile: 

----------

## pkrzykowski

Dokładnie o to mi chodziło...

Baaardzo dziękuję  :Smile: 

pozdro

Paweł

----------

## fallow

nos problemos  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## _alpha_

swoja droga polecam love-sources

system dziala na nich szybciej (u mnie 5 sekund przy starcie mniej)

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/

----------

## pkrzykowski

moglbys np. napisac co to za "odmiana"?? Bylbym wdzieczny...

Pawel

----------

## fallow

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139398

to watek o love-sources  :Smile: 

u mnie love dziwnie sie zachowuje , nie wiem ktory , ale jeden z patchow wyraznie przeszkadza jak dla mojego sprzetu , objawia sie to tym , ze gwaltownie wzrasta mi uzycie procesora , tak po prostu , na standardowych vanilliowych zrodlach nie mam nic takiego i na gentoo-dev takze. ja tam przekonalem sie ze najlepiej dobrac sobie patche samemu , w zaleznosci od tego czego potrzeba  :Smile: 

----------

